# Cutting CP soap with cookie cutter



## bambi (May 28, 2016)

I found this cookie cutter with shape and size I like. it's a regular stainless steel animal-shaped medium size cookie cutter for baking. I wonder if it can be used to cut CP soap as I don't do M&P. Is it possible if I make the cp soap using a slab mold with the same height as the cookie cutter thickness and cut it each one using the cookie cutter after unmolding? When is the right time to cut? I might need a bigger slab mold to get some individual soaps though. I saw people do this to create embeds using smaller sized cookie cutters. Anyone did this before or has a better method?

TIA


----------



## mzimm (May 28, 2016)

Yes, a cookie cutter makes a fine tool for cutting soap shapes.  Unless you're making a salt soap recipe that hardens like a rock very quickly, you should have no problems cutting through the soap when you unmold it from the slab at the usual time when you would have otherwise cut it into bars. I would recommend that you wear protective gloves when working with new soap, though,  even if it doesn't zap.


----------



## bambi (May 28, 2016)

mzimm said:


> Yes, a cookie cutter makes a fine tool for cutting soap shapes.  Unless you're making a salt soap recipe that hardens like a rock very quickly, you should have no problems cutting through the soap when you unmold it from the slab at the usual time when you would have otherwise cut it into bars. I would recommend that you wear protective gloves when working with new soap, though,  even if it doesn't zap.




Thanks, mzimm! Can't wait to try it


----------



## KristaY (May 28, 2016)

Post pics when you've done it, bambi. I'd love to see how they turn out!


----------



## bambi (May 28, 2016)

KristaY said:


> Post pics when you've done it, bambi. I'd love to see how they turn out!




Will do!


----------



## mzimm (May 28, 2016)

bambi said:


> Thanks, mzimm! Can't wait to try it



No prob, Bambi!  Like Krista said, please post pics when you're done.  No one around here ever gets tired of looking at soap pictures:wink:


----------

